# Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?



## DeineLtan (4. September 2018)

*Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Hallo Leute,

mir ist beim Verkabeln des Mainboards folgende Sache aufgefallen:
Mein MB Gigabyte X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming Pro hat neben dem 24-Pin Anschluss *zwei *8-Pin Anschlüsse parat.
Mein Netzteil hat einen einzelnen 8-Pin Stecker ohne Beschriftung und zwei 4-Pin Stecker, die jeweils mit CPU 1 und CPU 2 beschriftet sind.

Ich würde gerne wissen:
1. Muss ich beide 8-Pin Stecker an das MB anschließen oder reicht eine? 
2. Falls eine reicht, soll ich den einzelnen 8-Pin Stecker oder die beiden beschrifteten 4-Pin Stecker anschließen?  

Vielen Dank im Voraus

LG


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Was sagt denn das Handbuch des Herstellers über die Anschlüsse?

Welches Netzteil wird hier besprochen?


----------



## markus1612 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Welches NT hast du?


----------



## DeineLtan (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Mein Netzteil ist das be quiet straight power 11 mit 750 Watt Modular


----------



## _Berge_ (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Welches Netzteil?

Laut Handbuch muss eine Buchse 1 sein die andere 2, bei meine Board ist Buchse 1 die 8er und 2 die 4er

In der regel belegt man Buchse eins und OPTIONAL Buchse 2, so im Mainstream ich habe aber schon X99 und X399 Boards gesehen die nur gestartet sind wenn man die 2. Buchse auch belegt hat


Nenne dein NT und was das für ein 8 Pin sein soll, nicht dass es ein PCIe Strang ist


EDIT: dein NT hat 2x EPS Stecker, den 8er steckst in die erste Buchse und den 4+4 steckst zusammen in die zweite


----------



## markus1612 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*



DeineLtan schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil ist das be quiet straight power 11 mit 750 Watt Modular



Das E11 hat 2 EPS Stecker, also solltest du auch beide einstecken.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Soweit ich muss, *musst* du einen anschließen. Den zweiten *kannst* bzw _solltest_ du anschließen, je nachdem wie extrem das OC ist ^^

Aber alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## DeineLtan (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Ratschläge. Also ich hab mir die Testberichte des etwas besseren X299 Gaming 7 durchgelesen und überall steht drin, dass der zweite 8 Pin Anschluss optional für OC ist. Für den Standardbetrieb reicht ein 8 Pin Anschluss. Allerdings war ich überrascht, dass es nicht im MB Handbuch drin steht. Ob es einen Unterschied macht den ersten oder zweiten Anschluss zu benutzen, wird auch nicht wirklich erklärt.

Sicherheitshalber werde ich trotzdem beide 8 Pin Anschlüsse anschließen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## _Berge_ (6. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard hat zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse - beide anschließen?*

Naja du hast die Kabel

Warum also nicht anschließen für maximale Stabilität 

Sparst dir eine Fehlerquelle falls unter Last Instabilitäten auftreten ^^


----------

